# Losing Your hair,Need to Boost your sex drive ?



## Monster637 (Jun 10, 2009)

I Kid i Kid I kid.....:mg: Not spamming Bahahahhaahhaha

Just reading up on archery info and figured id do a intro..

I live On the NorthSide of Oahu Hawaii and have over 200 acres of coffee and valleys to roam around and have a ball with some crossbow and compound bows !!! just for SH&^Ts and giggles...Got a friend 20+ YEARS GREEN BERET retired,Told me playing robin hood can be a good stress reliever ,and im used to crawling in the bushs, Only real game around is Wild boar and pheasant<IF THats how it spelled> and mongoose ,, And Meth addicts. and NOn i really care to eat or kill..... So aloha........Hope i did not razzle the hardcore archers breaking any Tou,,,,, And will probably ask some Noobish , asked a 1000x times forum questions will try to use the search feature......:zip:


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Monster637 (Jun 10, 2009)

Chancy B said:


> Welcome to AT.


Thanks for the welcome Chancy B


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Monster637. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Tons of information and fun in here!! LOL!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Monster637 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hahahahahahaha Thanks*

Good to know there is atleast 12 guys going bald and need some extra umppphhh on this forum and clicked the link ......Thanks guys:chicken01::set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

